# Ideas de negocio importadas.



## vyk (2 May 2011)

Abro este hilo para que compartamos ideas de negocios que hemos visto en nuestros viajes a otros países y que pueden resultar interesantes para implantar en España. Muchas veces de viaje vemos cosas que pasan desapercibidas a los ojos del común de los mortales.

Veamos si es fructífero este Braindstorming.


----------



## Palo palito palo (2 May 2011)

Pues aqui en EEUU donde vivo, arrasan las franquicias de suplementos dieteticos y vitaminas, como supersupplements.com o vitaminworld.

A difernecia de un herbolarios, aki se vende hasta la vitamina y/o suplemento mas raro. Ademas venden online tambien.


----------



## España1 (3 May 2011)

Repostar usando la tarjeta desde el surtidor. USA.
Sacar dinero desde la caja del super. USA pero ya está en es.pain
De lo q me acuerdo, os cuento.


----------



## vyk (3 May 2011)

señor lobo dijo:


> #hilo para robar ideas de negocio a otros foreros
> 
> no, no intentes hacer click, no es un enlace.




Ya estamos. Típica mentalidad del españolito medio: "tenjo una idea pero no la dijo que me la arroban" Presupones demasiado, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que no me conoces de nada. 

Aquí nadie obliga a nadie, así que si alguien considera que le van a robar una brillante idea, es libre abstenerse a participar.

Pero como comprenderás, un subforo creado para emprendedores, en el que no se puedan pulir, compartir y comentar ideas y proyectos...no tiene sentido. 

Para dar por culo, la guardería, por favor.


----------



## España1 (3 May 2011)

Pululaba por el foro un insigne forero que contaba con una gran creatividad como sacarse unos duros... limpiando tumbas o haciendo fotocopias.

Emprendedores así necesitamos a millones.


----------



## vyk (3 May 2011)

España1 dijo:


> Pululaba por el foro un insigne forero que contaba con una gran creatividad como sacarse unos duros... limpiando tumbas o haciendo fotocopias.
> 
> Emprendedores así necesitamos a millones.



Pues ahora que dices, en mi ciudad hay dos paisanos que limpian todas las ventanas de la casa por 25 aurelios...y creo que les va muy bien. En mi círculo cercano conozco a varios que los llama cuando es necesario.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 May 2011)

no son negocios en si, pero si ideas para el lonchafinismo:

alemania: recoger PET y cristal y llevarlo a las maquinas para sacar unos euritos
jutlandia: bajar el precio de la gasolina 10 cts por la noche
Italia: aparcacoches en la ciudad (esto creo que hay de madrid para abajo bastante, no?)
Europa: reventa de tickets de bus o metro
Francia: bajar el iva a la hosteleria
Luxemburgo Vs Alemania: Llenar la frontera con 15 puestos seguidos de gasolineras
Austria: necesidad de presentar justificantes de entrevistas para cobrar el paro
Japon: empujagentes en algunos andenes de metro
Suiza: referendum para casi todo
UK: que la cajera del super te permita sacar pasta al pagar la compra
Noruega: pagar autopistas desde aqui o en la siguiente gasolinera
Paises Bajos: coffeshops y putetxes


----------



## Enterao (4 May 2011)

USA : vender limonada casera y C o o k i e s caseras .

garage sales ...





si casi no tienes que ir a usa lo ves en las peliculas ...


----------



## damnit (4 May 2011)

algunos estáis tontos, no sé qué problema hay en copiar (sí, copiar, vaya pecado de palabra) las cosas que funcionan, ¿hay algo de malo? 

Los genios son los que innovan, los que no lo somos, tomamos prestados modelos que funcionan.


----------



## Palo palito palo (5 May 2011)

damnit dijo:


> algunos estáis tontos, no sé qué problema hay en copiar (sí, copiar, vaya pecado de palabra) las cosas que funcionan, ¿hay algo de malo?
> 
> Los genios son los que innovan, los que no lo somos, tomamos prestados modelos que funcionan.




Diselo a Facebook, Microsoft, Apple etc etc. Muchos de ellos vinieron con ideas copiadas y mira a donde han llegado. 

Ray Crock el fundador de McDonald´s, cogio una idea que ya existia, y le dio una pinceleada de creaividad....


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (1 Jun 2011)

Para aquellos que saben inglés, existe una mina para ideas de negocios, se llama Springwise, y tiene una red de ojeadores en todos los países que van informando de nuevas ideas de negocio. Ultimamente hay mucha idea de aplicaciones para iPhone, pero en general está muy bien, y cubre muchos campos.

Springwise | New business ideas, trends and innovation

En España también hay blogs y páginas que comparten ideas de negocio, como por ejemplo este:

Ideas de negocio por categorías - Crear una empresa


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (1 Jun 2011)

Palo palito palo dijo:


> Diselo a Facebook, Microsoft, Apple etc etc. Muchos de ellos vinieron con ideas copiadas y mira a donde han llegado.
> 
> Ray Crock el fundador de McDonald´s, cogio una idea que ya existia, y le dio una pinceleada de creaividad....



Exacto, el verdadero genio no es tanto quien tiene la idea, sino quien sabe ajustarla a las necesidades del mercado y transformarla en bombazo.

El sistema de "ventanitas" y el ratón lo inventaron unos ingenieros de Xerox. Sus jefes no vieron el potencial de la idea, Steve Jobs se enteró y acordó con estos jefes que le dejaran usar esta tecnología para Apple, que más tarde le robó Microsoft. Ver la película "Piratas del Silicon Valley" para más información.

Recuerdo redes sociales muy anteriores a Facebook (allá por el 2004) que a pesar de un interés inicial (que gracia encontrar a los antiguos amigos del cole), no acabaron de despuntar. Fue FB quien supo primero aprovecharse de la idea, con el éxito que conocemos.

Si volvemos más atrás, recordaréis cuando usabamos Altavista o Yahoo para búsquedas en Internet (y los anuarios), hasta que dos estudiantes hicieron su tesis sobre un algoritmo para un buscador que se convirtió en Google. No fue el primero, pero era mucho mejor que lo que existía.

Resumiendo: no basta con ser el primero, hay que ofrecer el mejor producto/servicio, es decir que la clave no es el ¿qué? sino el ¿cómo?


----------



## Minicachalote (2 Jun 2011)

El primer paso es saber el que. El imprescindible es el como.

Entre iguales se debe proteger el que mas que el como. Entre desiguales pues el rico el como y el pobre el que.


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (2 Jun 2011)

Minicachalote dijo:


> El primer paso es saber el que. El imprescindible es el como.
> 
> Entre iguales se debe proteger el que mas que el como. Entre desiguales pues el rico el como y el pobre el que.



Hay que proteger el "que" y el "como" de personas que potencialmente podrían ser competidores, pero es mejor compartir con personas con criterio la idea antes de arriesgarse a lanzar un proyecto que nazca cojo.


----------



## Rodin (15 Jun 2011)

bloguerofinanciero dijo:


> Para aquellos que saben inglés, existe una mina para ideas de negocios, se llama Springwise, y tiene una red de ojeadores en todos los países que van informando de nuevas ideas de negocio. Ultimamente hay mucha idea de aplicaciones para iPhone, pero en general está muy bien, y cubre muchos campos.
> 
> Springwise | New business ideas, trends and innovation
> 
> ...



También está esta otra página:

1000ideasdenegocio.com


----------



## nandogle (15 Jun 2011)

¿ compartir ideas ? Lo único que compartirá aquí algún trilero es el timo de la estampita.
Y te lo digo en serio...


----------



## Cold (16 Jun 2011)

Para copiar ideas de un país a otro es esencial conocer muy bien la mente del consumidor,los habitos y la cultura de ambos países, sino el riesgo de hostia es grande.

Por ejemplo:

Hace algún tiempo escuche como contaba un emprendedor de estos que ya saben y llevan años(el video anda por ahí), que habían montado una campaña en la TV norteamericana con un sistema de sms premium como los que salen en los programas de aquí, de esos de si vota SI escriba si al xxxx si vota NO al xxxy. Pero la campaña no daba resultados, total que se pusieron a investigar el porque y se dieron cuenta que a diferencia de los españoles que siempre llevan el móvil encima o al lado, el americano medio deja al llegar a su casa el movil en la entrada con las llaves del coche y no se levanta del sofá nada más que para ir al frigorífico a por una cerveza en la publicidad.

Esta anécdota revela lo que algunos han aprendido por el camino difícil y es interesante tenerlo en cuenta, hay muchas empresas fuertes que funcionan muy bien en otros países o en varios y si por ellos fuera se implantaban en todo el mundo pero si no lo han hecho será por algo.


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (16 Jun 2011)

Cold dijo:


> Para copiar ideas de un país a otro es esencial conocer muy bien la mente del consumidor,los habitos y la cultura de ambos países, sino el riesgo de hostia es grande.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. No todo es adaptable. Por ejemplo en Francia o en EEUU te encuentras una lavandería automática en cualquier barrio. En España casi todas las casas, incluso de alquiler, vienen con electrodomésticos por lo que no hay tanto mercado.

De la misma manera, en EEUU hay una industría enorme de las mascotas, y practicamente cualquier servicio que existe para humanos también existe para mascotas, pero no creo que se pueda ir tan lejos en España.


----------



## Rodin (18 Jun 2011)

Otra página en inglés que me ha parecido interesante:

CoolBusinessIdeas.com | New Business Ideas, Innovations And Opportunities Around The World


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (19 Jun 2011)

Rodin dijo:


> Otra página en inglés que me ha parecido interesante:
> 
> CoolBusinessIdeas.com | New Business Ideas, Innovations And Opportunities Around The World



Buen aporte. No la conocía. Gracias.


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (20 Jun 2011)

Como se habla mucho de las cosas que no funcionan bien en algunos aspectos de la Administración Pública, hay una idea que vi en un blog que siempre me ha gustado: se trata de un tablero de citas conectado con aplicaciones móviles. Me explico: imagina que tienes cita en el médico a las 10.00. Si existiese un sistema de citas conectado por Internet, podrías saber en tiempo real a cuantas personas tienes por delante tuyo. Cuando solo queden 3 personas, te manda un aviso y vas. Durante la espera puedes estar haciendo otras cosas.

Es que a veces vas digamos a la DGT, coges un número y ves que hay 100 personas delante. Esperas un rato y te das cuenta que los numeros van avanzando más o menos cada dos minutos. Después de veinte minutos, han pasado diez personas y calculas que al menos esto tardará otras dos horas. Aprovechas para hacer otras cosas útiles y a la hora vuelves ... y ya ha pasado tu turno (han abierto otra ventanilla, muchas personas abandonaron, etc) ... y te dicen que te esperes a que pasen los demás...

Supongo que no debería ser tan complicado conectar los sistemas actuales de citas con una aplicación de estas características.


----------



## azazel_iii (20 Jun 2011)

bloguerofinanciero dijo:


> Como se habla mucho de las cosas que no funcionan bien en algunos aspectos de la Administración Pública, hay una idea que vi en un blog que siempre me ha gustado: se trata de un tablero de citas conectado con aplicaciones móviles. Me explico: imagina que tienes cita en el médico a las 10.00. Si existiese un sistema de citas conectado por Internet, podrías saber en tiempo real a cuantas personas tienes por delante tuyo. Cuando solo queden 3 personas, te manda un aviso y vas. Durante la espera puedes estar haciendo otras cosas.
> 
> Es que a veces vas digamos a la DGT, coges un número y ves que hay 100 personas delante. Esperas un rato y te das cuenta que los numeros van avanzando más o menos cada dos minutos. Después de veinte minutos, han pasado diez personas y calculas que al menos esto tardará otras dos horas. Aprovechas para hacer otras cosas útiles y a la hora vuelves ... y ya ha pasado tu turno (han abierto otra ventanilla, muchas personas abandonaron, etc) ... y te dicen que te esperes a que pasen los demás...
> 
> Supongo que no debería ser tan complicado conectar los sistemas actuales de citas con una aplicación de estas características.



Eso lleva implementado en Espanya en varios sitios desde hace anyos


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (20 Jun 2011)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Eso lleva implementado en Espanya en varios sitios desde hace anyos




¿Donde? Porque mis experiencias recientes son más bien del estilo esperar dos horas en una fila en la calle sin que te den un número y cuando por fin llegas te cierran la puerta y te dicen que vuelvas mañana. Verídico.


----------



## Rodin (21 Jun 2011)

bloguerofinanciero dijo:


> ¿Donde? Porque mis experiencias recientes son más bien del estilo esperar dos horas en una fila en la calle sin que te den un número y cuando por fin llegas te cierran la puerta y te dicen que vuelvas mañana. Verídico.



No me cuesta nada creerte.


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (22 Jun 2011)

Un concepto interesante que vi en Francia son tiendas para hacer tu mismo tu mudanza. Te venden todo lo necesario (cajas, cinta, fundas) y te alquilan la furgoneta con el carrito. Tienen tienda virtual y real, y está teniendo bastante éxito. Es una forma de ahorrarse una pasta cuando se cambia de casa.


----------



## azazel_iii (22 Jun 2011)

bloguerofinanciero dijo:


> ¿Donde? Porque mis experiencias recientes son más bien del estilo esperar dos horas en una fila en la calle sin que te den un número y cuando por fin llegas te cierran la puerta y te dicen que vuelvas mañana. Verídico.



Asi a botepronto recuerdo que para hacer la matricula de mi carrera (antes de que se pasase a online) un anyo pusieron una maquinita donde cogias ticket y si pagabas dinero te enviaban un SMS cuando te faltasen X numeros. Podias configurar cuanto tiempo antes tenia que avistarte (10, 15, 30 minutos, ...) y supongo que calcularia el tiempo en funcion de la media que se tardaba por cada numero.

De eso hace ya tiempo, por lo menos 5 anyos. Luego lo pasaron a modo online y ya dejo de tener sentido porque ibas con tu tarjeta de facultad a un ordenador y te lo hacias tu mismo en cualquier ordenador de la escuela en 20 minutos.


----------



## azazel_iii (22 Jun 2011)

Mira esto no tengo mucho tiempo de mirar pero creo que es lo que estas buscando

Zhejiang Ruize Machine Appliance,Queue Management System. products, buy Zhejiang Ruize Machine Appliance,Queue Management System. products from alibaba.com


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (23 Jun 2011)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Mira esto no tengo mucho tiempo de mirar pero creo que es lo que estas buscando
> 
> Zhejiang Ruize Machine Appliance,Queue Management System. products, buy Zhejiang Ruize Machine Appliance,Queue Management System. products from alibaba.com



Gracias por la información. Desde luego China es el nuevo Corte Inglés (encuentras todo lo que necesitas). 

Veo que tienen un sistema de aviso por SMS, que podría mejorarse con una aplicación para iPhone, Android o Blackberry (así no hay que pagar SMS).

Que exista tecnicamente no quiere decir que no haya mercado. Habría que convencer a las administraciones de ponerlo en marcha. Que yo sepa, en las consultas médicas por ejemplo, la tecnología punta para avisar a la gente es que cada media hora el médico sale y avisa a los 5 o 6 personas siguientes.


----------



## Rodin (24 Jun 2011)

Una pregunta tonta: ¿Alibaba es el Ebay chino?


----------



## Cold (24 Jun 2011)

Más o menos, también Taobao y seguro que hay algunos más.

El problema es que no sabemos buscar en Mandarin,Cantones,etc..

Pero esos dos son algunos de los más representativos para que ellos vendan al resto del mundo.


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (24 Jun 2011)

Rodin dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta: ¿Alibaba es el Ebay chino?



Efectivamente, es una empresa enorme, todavía no muy conocida en España. Te pongo su ficha en Wikipedia (inglés):

Alibaba.com - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## palodearia (24 Jun 2011)

En Perú en concreto y Sudamérica en general te envían a domicilio prácticamente cualquier cosa. Por ejemplo, te duele la cabeza... llamas al _delivery_ de farmacia. ¿Cena importante en casa? Llamas al restaurante de la leche 3 estrellas guía michelín y también te lo llevan. Y garrafas de agua, helado, alfafores, material de papelería.... cualquier cosa, no sólo pizzas y el chino.


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (28 Jun 2011)

palodearia dijo:


> En Perú en concreto y Sudamérica en general te envían a domicilio prácticamente cualquier cosa. Por ejemplo, te duele la cabeza... llamas al _delivery_ de farmacia. ¿Cena importante en casa? Llamas al restaurante de la leche 3 estrellas guía michelín y también te lo llevan. Y garrafas de agua, helado, alfafores, material de papelería.... cualquier cosa, no sólo pizzas y el chino.



Eso es cierto, pero no sé si es tan facil adaptarlo aquí. Porque el coste de la mano de obra es bastante más alto...


----------



## Stereoman (28 Jun 2011)

Andando por Brasil encuentras de todo, desde mecánicos callejeros que te parchean el carro en cualquier acera, hasta puestos de perritos calientes a 1 real.
Una de las iniciativas que me llamaron la atención, fue la costumbre enviar el desayuno a tu "namorada", a esa hora, pasan cientos de mensajeros en todas direcciones, llevan desayunos a las empleadas de las oficinas, peluquerías, etc,de parte de sus "namorados".
Tambien es usual ver una especie de pequeñas hormigoneras donde un par de chavales exprimen unas naranjas absolutamente incomestibles produciendo botellas y más botellas de un zumo bastante bueno que compran los conductores al pasar.
La verdad es que es alucinante pasear por un mercado de allí, cientos de Lancheonetes, o sitios donde comer una variedad enorme de platos cocinados allí mismo, todo mezclado con puestos de toda clase de productos naturales y manufacturados, nadie parece tener un duro, casi todo vale 1 real, pero es una marabunta de gente activa.


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (29 Jun 2011)

Stereoman dijo:


> Andando por Brasil encuentras de todo, desde mecánicos callejeros que te parchean el carro en cualquier acera, hasta puestos de perritos calientes a 1 real.
> Una de las iniciativas que me llamaron la atención, fue la costumbre enviar el desayuno a tu "namorada", a esa hora, pasan cientos de mensajeros en todas direcciones, llevan desayunos a las empleadas de las oficinas, peluquerías, etc,de parte de sus "namorados".
> Tambien es usual ver una especie de pequeñas hormigoneras donde un par de chavales exprimen unas naranjas absolutamente incomestibles produciendo botellas y más botellas de un zumo bastante bueno que compran los conductores al pasar.
> La verdad es que es alucinante pasear por un mercado de allí, cientos de Lancheonetes, o sitios donde comer una variedad enorme de platos cocinados allí mismo, todo mezclado con puestos de toda clase de productos naturales y manufacturados, nadie parece tener un duro, casi todo vale 1 real, pero es una marabunta de gente activa.



No sé si sería posible volver a una economía con muchos pequeños trabajos de este tipo y a la vez mantener el estado de bienestar. Muchos trabajos que antes eran muy comunes están desapareciendo por dejar de ser rentables: porteros en las fincas, acomodadores en los cines, el empleado de la gasolinera que te llena el depósito. Pero quizás sea posible volver a crear empleos con valor añadido. Es una pista interesante.


----------



## Rodin (30 Jun 2011)

bloguerofinanciero dijo:


> No sé si sería posible volver a una economía con muchos pequeños trabajos de este tipo y a la vez mantener el estado de bienestar. Muchos trabajos que antes eran muy comunes están desapareciendo por dejar de ser rentables: porteros en las fincas, acomodadores en los cines, el empleado de la gasolinera que te llena el depósito. Pero quizás sea posible volver a crear empleos con valor añadido. Es una pista interesante.



Estoy de acuerdo. Creo que hemos ido demasiado lejos a veces en la automatización de los procesos. Habría que plantearse volver a darle más protagonismo a la mano de obra, especialmente en el sector servicios.


----------



## Rodin (1 Jul 2011)

Stereoman dijo:


> Andando por Brasil encuentras de todo, desde mecánicos callejeros que te parchean el carro en cualquier acera, hasta puestos de perritos calientes a 1 real.
> Una de las iniciativas que me llamaron la atención, fue la costumbre enviar el desayuno a tu "namorada", a esa hora, pasan cientos de mensajeros en todas direcciones, llevan desayunos a las empleadas de las oficinas, peluquerías, etc,de parte de sus "namorados".
> Tambien es usual ver una especie de pequeñas hormigoneras donde un par de chavales exprimen unas naranjas absolutamente incomestibles produciendo botellas y más botellas de un zumo bastante bueno que compran los conductores al pasar.
> La verdad es que es alucinante pasear por un mercado de allí, cientos de Lancheonetes, o sitios donde comer una variedad enorme de platos cocinados allí mismo, todo mezclado con puestos de toda clase de productos naturales y manufacturados, nadie parece tener un duro, casi todo vale 1 real, pero es una marabunta de gente activa.




Suena bien eso de mandar el desayuno a la novia ... podría funcionar aquí.


----------



## HUSKY (2 Jul 2011)

Palo palito palo dijo:


> Diselo a Facebook, Microsoft, Apple etc etc. Muchos de ellos vinieron con ideas copiadas y mira a donde han llegado.
> 
> Ray Crock el fundador de McDonald´s, cogio una idea que ya existia, y le dio una pinceleada de creaividad....



No solo es creatividad, he comido hamburguesa de Mcdonalds en Suiza,Francia,Grecia,Brasil, y toda España, y siempre sabe igual, eso no es creatividad es trabajo bien hecho , vamos, UN GENIO.


----------



## HUSKY (2 Jul 2011)

Stereoman dijo:


> Andando por Brasil encuentras de todo, desde mecánicos callejeros que te parchean el carro en cualquier acera, hasta puestos de perritos calientes a 1 real.
> Una de las iniciativas que me llamaron la atención, fue la costumbre enviar el desayuno a tu "namorada", a esa hora, pasan cientos de mensajeros en todas direcciones, llevan desayunos a las empleadas de las oficinas, peluquerías, etc,de parte de sus "namorados".
> Tambien es usual ver una especie de pequeñas hormigoneras donde un par de chavales exprimen unas naranjas absolutamente incomestibles produciendo botellas y más botellas de un zumo bastante bueno que compran los conductores al pasar.
> La verdad es que es alucinante pasear por un mercado de allí, cientos de Lancheonetes, o sitios donde comer una variedad enorme de platos cocinados allí mismo, todo mezclado con puestos de toda clase de productos naturales y manufacturados, nadie parece tener un duro, casi todo vale 1 real, pero es una marabunta de gente activa.



¿Por curiosidad, donde es eso tio,?,mi mujer es de Sao Paulo(extraradio) y eso me suena a chino.Sin acritud.
No se , tengo curiosidad.


----------



## Cold (2 Jul 2011)

HUSKY dijo:


> No solo es creatividad, he comido hamburguesa de Mcdonalds en Suiza,Francia,Grecia,Brasil, y toda España, y siempre sabe igual, eso no es creatividad es trabajo bien hecho , vamos, UN GENIO.



No se si has escuchado lo que le dijo Ray Kroc a unos estudiantes hace tiempo, Kiyosaki lo cuenta constantemente:

Les pregunto que ¿quien sabría hacer una hamburguesa mejor que la del McDonald's? y muchos levantaron la mano, acto seguido dijo que estaba muy bien pero que estaban equivocados ya que su negocio no eran las hamburguesas sino crear una red de empresas y las propiedades inmobiliarias.

Ya que las hamburguesas del McDonald's pueden ser lo que sean, pero sus franquicias estan instaladas en las mejores calles de las mejores ciudades del mundo y hacer eso con un producto tan facil de mejorar como es una hamburguesa es como bien dices ser un genio.

Esta claro que más importante que lo que vendes es como lo vendes. Si apareciese otro Ray Crock u otro Asa Griggs Candler, serian capaces de vender mierda de perro embotellada a medio mundo y se volverian a hacer ricos.


----------



## Stereoman (3 Jul 2011)

HUSKY dijo:


> ¿Por curiosidad, donde es eso tio,?,mi mujer es de Sao Paulo(extraradio) y eso me suena a chino.Sin acritud.
> No se , tengo curiosidad.



Estoy hablando de Brasilia, donde estuve viviendo cuatro meses por cuestiones de trabajo, hará unos 9 años.
Al margen de lo narrado, existen obviamente otros tipos de negocio más convencionales, aunque con sus peculiaridades, por ejemplo, una papelería es un lugar donde encuentras desde papel de fumar, hasta papel de dibujo, pasando por papel pintado para las paredes.
Hablando de Brasil, nuestra iniciativa, a otro nivel, requería la intervención de ciertos funcionarios, lo que debía haberse hecho en quince días, tardó cuatro meses.
Si vais a hacer negocios en Brasil, procurad que no os coja, como a nosotros, El Carnaval, El Mundial de Fútbol, y el Veraneo, todo seguido.


----------



## Rodin (4 Jul 2011)

Stereoman dijo:


> Si vais a hacer negocios en Brasil, procurad que no os coja, como a nosotros, El Carnaval, El Mundial de Fútbol, y el Veraneo, todo seguido.



Sin duda es un consejo profesional a tomar en cuenta 

Pero suena un poco a cliché, ¿no? Es que Brasil es ya la 7º o 8º potencia económica mundial, por delante de Francia o Italia, y hablar de este país resumiendolo a Fútbolo, Carnaval y playa es obviar el tremendo potencial económico e industrial del gigante suramericano.


----------



## Stereoman (4 Jul 2011)

Rodin dijo:


> Sin duda es un consejo profesional a tomar en cuenta
> 
> Pero suena un poco a cliché, ¿no? Es que Brasil es ya la 7º o 8º potencia económica mundial, por delante de Francia o Italia, y hablar de este país resumiendolo a Fútbolo, Carnaval y playa es obviar el tremendo potencial económico e industrial del gigante suramericano.



A ver, no nos liemos, yo no estoy reduciendo Brasil a nada, es simplemente que , por no tener en cuenta la idiosincrasia de aquella gente, nos metimos de lleno en ese período, acababa el verano Austral, además coincidió el Mundial a continuación, y el Carnaval todo seguido, en resumen, en ese período NADIE ; de los que nsotros necesitabamos, estaba en su puesto de trabajo.
Clichés aparte, el trabajo en general no es la principal preocupación de los brasileños, ahora bien, la gente de la calle, que son millones, tienen que buscarse la vida, y no es precisamente echando curriculums, de modo que florecen toda clase de iniciativas.
No sé si en estos años ha cambiado algo el,panorama, pero millones y millones de pobres no desaparecen en un santiamén, digo yo que seguirán con lo suyo, al margen de los oligarcas que manejan el petroleo y demás.
Brasilia es una ciudad muy clasista, quienes viven en el Lago Sur, son los muchimillonarios, por allí no se asoma nadie que no lo sea, excepto los empleados, jardineros, limpiapiscinas, etc.
El Lago Norte es para la clase media-alta y los quiero y no puedo, las casas están prácticamente fortificadas por que es usual que a los propietarios y a sus familias los asalten los desharrapados.
El resto de la ciudad es un conglomerado de gente y más gente, de la noche a la mañana puede aparecer un asentamiento de 300.000 personas en cualquier lugar al lado de la ciudad, mientras todos los puentes están ocupados por familias.
Es un país inmenso, con grandes riquezas, y millones de pobres.


----------



## Kalevala (4 Jul 2011)

Aqui en finlandia está proliferando un negocio de hacer la compra on-line y llevarla a casa. También te llevan comida preparada de restaurantes. Y algunos han ampliado hasta cosas de oficina. Te cobran un precio por ello a partir de 7€.

Les mandas la lista de la compra y cuando la quieres en casa y ellos te lo compran y te lo llevan.

Supongo que tienen una base de datos de donde encontrar cada producto más barato y harán la compra para varios a la vez.


----------



## Rodin (5 Jul 2011)

Stereoman dijo:


> No sé si en estos años ha cambiado algo.



Si dices que estuviste hace 9 años, entonces sí que ha cambiado y bastante. Durante el mandato de Lula la pobreza se ha reducido a la mitad (por supuesto quedan muchos millones de pobres, pero el cambio ha sido espectacular).


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (7 Jul 2011)

Kalevala dijo:


> Aqui en finlandia está proliferando un negocio de hacer la compra on-line y llevarla a casa. También te llevan comida preparada de restaurantes. Y algunos han ampliado hasta cosas de oficina. Te cobran un precio por ello a partir de 7€.
> 
> Les mandas la lista de la compra y cuando la quieres en casa y ellos te lo compran y te lo llevan.
> 
> Supongo que tienen una base de datos de donde encontrar cada producto más barato y harán la compra para varios a la vez.



Me acuerdo cuando hace casi 15 años, en plena burbuja de las puntocom, muchas personas decían que iba a desaparecer Carrefour, que todo lo iba a sustituir la venta online en poco tiempo, etc. Yo le veo potencial, por supuesto, pero también hay muchos frenos.

Si excluimos el tema del sobrecoste lógistico, hay que tomar en cuenta que muchas personas quieren ver los productos con sus propios ojos, y no confían en fotos o en el criterio de otras personas.

Pero sin duda también hay gente que no tiene tiempo, que prefiere pagar para que otro le haga la compra, y que no le importa tanto mirar en detalle los productos. Además están los productos que siempre compramos (leche, huevos, agua, coca cola, etc) que podrían ser comprados automáticamente (incluso casi podría ser un sistema de abono).


----------



## Kalevala (10 Jul 2011)

Una idea genial sin duda: Un gimnasio para gente que paga y luego no va!

El Mundo Today»Archivo del blog » Abre el primer gimnasio para personas que luego no irán


----------



## inmi_soy (10 Jul 2011)

bloguerofinanciero dijo:


> Exacto, el verdadero genio no es tanto quien tiene la idea, sino quien sabe ajustarla a las necesidades del mercado y transformarla en bombazo.
> 
> El sistema de "ventanitas" y el ratón lo inventaron unos ingenieros de Xerox. Sus jefes no vieron el potencial de la idea, Steve Jobs se enteró y acordó con estos jefes que le dejaran usar esta tecnología para Apple, que más tarde le robó Microsoft. Ver la película "Piratas del Silicon Valley" para más información.
> 
> ...



*Después me dijo un arriero

Que no hay que llegar primero

pero hay que saber llegar.*


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (12 Jul 2011)

inmi_soy dijo:


> *Después me dijo un arriero
> 
> Que no hay que llegar primero
> 
> pero hay que saber llegar.*



Sin duda, sobre todo si quieres seguir siendo el rey...


----------



## Rodin (19 Jul 2011)

Otra cosa que está funcionando bastante en EEUU es el tema del alquiler de cosas que usas pocas veces y no merece la pena comprar.

Por ejemplo, he visto hace poco que una empresa alquila ropa para bebés. En lugar de comprar ropa que te dura unas semanas, las alquilas. Las devuelves limpias y si se manchan definitivamente no multan al cliente, sino que regalan la ropa a ONGs.

El alquiler se presta para muchas cosas, sobre todo en temas de herramientas de bricolaje.


----------



## damnit (20 Jul 2011)

Rodin dijo:


> Otra cosa que está funcionando bastante en EEUU es el tema del alquiler de cosas que usas pocas veces y no merece la pena comprar.
> 
> Por ejemplo, he visto hace poco que una empresa alquila ropa para bebés. En lugar de comprar ropa que te dura unas semanas, las alquilas. Las devuelves limpias y si se manchan definitivamente no multan al cliente, sino que regalan la ropa a ONGs.
> 
> *El alquiler se presta para muchas cosas, sobre todo en temas de herramientas de bricolaje.*



Cierto. En españa está poco explotado ese campo. Solo Leroy Merlin y poco más


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (22 Jul 2011)

damnit dijo:


> Cierto. En españa está poco explotado ese campo. Solo Leroy Merlin y poco más



En Francia existe una empresa especializada en alquilarlo todo, se llama Kiloutou, no sé si tendrá un equivalente en España, desde luego no me suena.


----------



## damnit (22 Jul 2011)

bloguerofinanciero dijo:


> En Francia existe una empresa especializada en alquilarlo todo, se llama Kiloutou, no sé si tendrá un equivalente en España, desde luego no me suena.



Define "todo".

Y no, creo que no existe


----------



## rory (23 Jul 2011)

damnit dijo:


> Define "todo".
> 
> Y no, creo que no existe



Por lo que veo son sobre todo herramientas para contrucción.


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (26 Jul 2011)

damnit dijo:


> Define "todo".
> 
> Y no, creo que no existe



Obviamente lo alquilan todo, como dice rory están sobre todo especializados en material para construcción y bricolaje. Pero el nombre sería algo así como "loalkilatodo", ofrecen vehículos, herramientas, material audiovisual, aires acondicionados, generadores, carro elevadores, etc... es sobre todo para empresas y profesionales que necesitan temporalmente algo, con una oferta muy amplia y tambien alquilan a particulares.


----------



## Rodin (27 Jul 2011)

bloguerofinanciero dijo:


> En Francia existe una empresa especializada en alquilarlo todo, se llama Kiloutou, no sé si tendrá un equivalente en España, desde luego no me suena.



A mi tampoco me suena algo parecido, y la verdad que el concepto es interesante. Con la cantidad de empresas que buscan reducir sus gastos y a veces invierten en maquinaría y herramienta que apenas usaran (bueno, que lo hacían antes de la crisis, porque ahora la inversión está por los suelos).


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (4 Ago 2011)

Rodin dijo:


> A mi tampoco me suena algo parecido, y la verdad que el concepto es interesante. Con la cantidad de empresas que buscan reducir sus gastos y a veces invierten en maquinaría y herramienta que apenas usaran (bueno, que lo hacían antes de la crisis, porque ahora la inversión está por los suelos).



Pues precisamente, podría ser una alternativa para personas que quieran montar una nueva empresa pero no dispongan del capital suficiente para invertir en equipos caros. Podrían alquilarlos unos meses o incluso un par de años para ver si el negocio funciona....


----------



## Enterao (4 Ago 2011)

ya esta el leasing ..en vehiculos algunas empresas aqui si lo hacen ..


----------



## Rodin (15 Ago 2011)

Una idea de negocio que viene de Turquía. Allí se ha montado una plataforma en Internet para vender aquellos cupones de Groupon y otras empresas que están a punto de vencer y todavía no se han usado. Es una forma de crear un negocio a partir del éxito de otro concepto. Me parece que merece la pena compartirla.

Idea de negocio mercado virtual de cupones de descuento sin usar | Ideas y Ahorro


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (1 Sep 2011)

> Una idea de negocio que viene de Turquía. Allí se ha montado una plataforma en Internet para vender aquellos cupones de Groupon y otras empresas que están a punto de vencer y todavía no se han usado. Es una forma de crear un negocio a partir del éxito de otro concepto. Me parece que merece la pena compartirla.



Efectivamente, proponer servicios anexos a los grandes éxitos recientes puede ser una estrategia ganadora. Más de una empresa habrá ganado mucho dinero creando contenidos para el iPhone por ejemplo, o creando aplicaciones para Facebook.


----------



## rusty_gr (6 Sep 2011)

fotografo acompañante, a veces e ido con la novia de viaje a algun sitio y nos resulta un engorro tener que ir pidiendo a la gente que no haga las fotos y caimos en esta idea, un fotografo que te acompañe por un un tiempo y te haga X fotos


----------



## santiagol (30 Abr 2012)

Comparto con vosotros un sitio web que me mola mucho y que hace exactamente eso: publica ideas de negocios que son exitosos en otros países y que podriamos replicar en nuestras ciudades.


----------



## enladrillador (1 May 2012)

Alquilar nuestro propio coche??? No estaría mal una empres que permitiera los alquileres de coches propios, el coche se pasa el 95% del tiempo sin ser usado o más.


----------



## Kalevala (2 May 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> Alquilar nuestro propio coche??? No estaría mal una empres que permitiera los alquileres de coches propios, el coche se pasa el 95% del tiempo sin ser usado o más.



Alquile el automóvil de su vecino : Almacén de Ideas


----------



## angek (2 May 2012)

Servidor inventó el televideoclub, pero tuvo que llegar el internet ése de los huevos a joder la marrana. 


En serio. 

-Ahora, se me ocurre el telelavandería. O el telerestaurante (esto es: que el cliente escoge comida en la carta de 4 o 5 restaurantes y servidor, con la polla, los recoge y entrega en la casa). Este último se puede adaptar a supermercados o farmacias. 

Otra. 

-En pueblo del interior. Montar varias piscinas y llevar a cabo un negocio de entrega de pescado y marisco fresco a restaurantes. Con su pedigree y su puta madre.

More.

-Telerecetillas: Diga un plato. Uno de nuestros gustosos tarugos irá a su domicilio con el ajuar y le preparará vilmente el plato en sus narices. Con truquillos e indicaciones para los ingredientes y tiempos. 

Más

-Audiolibro a la carta: Diga un libro. En cuestión de una semana nuestro barítono galán o nuestra azafata gozona habrá grabado su contenido y usted podrá "leer" mientras conduce su flamante Cayenne. Así será más listo que su vecino, el árbitro. 


También te hago masajes. 

Con paja incluída.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (2 May 2012)

Kalevala dijo:


> Alquile el automóvil de su vecino : Almacén de Ideas



Estaría muy bien si no fuera porque la empresa intermediaria te obliga a contratar un seguro con ellos, por coj***s.


----------



## santiagol (4 May 2012)

Rodin dijo:


> Una idea de negocio que viene de Turquía. Allí se ha montado una plataforma en Internet para vender aquellos cupones de Groupon y otras empresas que están a punto de vencer y todavía no se han usado. Es una forma de crear un negocio a partir del éxito de otro concepto. Me parece que merece la pena compartirla.



Esta muy buena la idea. También he visto que existe una idea similar pero con entradas de espectáculos. Para que en un teatro, concierto o show no queden asientos vacíos se hacen ofertas muy buenas de último momento para cubirir esas butacas. 

Ofertas De Último Momento Para Espectáculos - Almacén de Ideas


----------



## Monix7 (4 Jul 2017)

Alguien con experiencia en casos así?
Hay que hacer algún procedimiento especial? 
Comprobar temas legales, patente? o un negocio existente es imposible patentarlo a nivel mundial no?


----------



## En Suiza tengo calderilla (4 Jul 2017)

Un puticlub. Los hay por todos lados.


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Jul 2017)

rusty_gr dijo:


> fotografo acompañante, a veces e ido con la novia de viaje a algun sitio y nos resulta un engorro tener que ir pidiendo a la gente que no haga las fotos y caimos en esta idea, un fotografo que te acompañe por un un tiempo y te haga X fotos



Tu vas a tener unos cuernos tan grandes que tendrás que conducir un descapotable el resto de tu vida.


----------



## automono (5 Jul 2017)

Todo lo que dices, suena bien, pero caro.
Estamos en un país low sueldos = low servicios 



angek dijo:


> Servidor inventó el televideoclub, pero tuvo que llegar el internet ése de los huevos a joder la marrana.
> 
> 
> En serio.
> ...


----------



## Cold (8 Jul 2017)

Vaya reflote que le habéis pegado 6 años después, bueno le ha dado uno que no volverá a escribir.

Lo gracioso de todo esto es que pasa el tiempo y se puede decir lo mismo porque casi nadie se daría cuenta. 

Curiosamente muchas de las cosas que funcionaban hace 6 años, siguen funcionando en contra de lo que algunos vaticinaban.


----------

